# A march



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi everyone

After binge-watching all 5 Chernobyl episodes I decided to write a march (as a change from my usual waltzes).

I guess unsurprisingly the march turned out quite Russian-sounding. It also dynamically was a procession of ever bigger bombs.

So I threw some video on it from a Russian military parade.

Hope you like it






any criticism welcome (except about my hopeless first video editing effort)

Adrien


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I enjoyed that. Good job


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

david johnson said:


> I enjoyed that. Good job


Thanks David, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Paul T McGraw (Jan 19, 2017)

Bravo! Very well done. The sound was great. Good samples, well mixed. 

A definite Russian tint to the sound that really sold the piece. Wonderful orchestration. Excellent compositional arc. I loved the film you used, which seems super appropriate. In short, a very professional piece. I was immersed every minute. Once again Bravo!


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

Paul T McGraw said:


> Bravo! Very well done. The sound was great. Good samples, well mixed.
> 
> A definite Russian tint to the sound that really sold the piece. Wonderful orchestration. Excellent compositional arc. I loved the film you used, which seems super appropriate. In short, a very professional piece. I was immersed every minute. Once again Bravo!


Hi Paul

thanks very much for your very kind words!

Actually I updated that march a while back now and it grew 1:30 longer or so (added an even-more-climactic bridge then reverted to the opening orchestration). Unfortunately this didn't really fit the military parade scenario so well any more so I didn't get my head around re-doing the video - that's why I didn't re-post sooner. Anyway thanks again for your kind words!

Here's the current version for anyone who is interested:






Adrien


----------

